# Paris Hilton Saves 20 Bunnies



## Evey

I just read this Perez Hilton story about Paris Hilton saving 20 bunnies from a pet store who were meant to be snake food. So, she now has all of the bunnies living in her backyard. I bet she hasn't spayed or neutered them, so I think she's really just creating a bigger problem. Thoughts?


----------



## jujub793

well she made an effort to do something good, she is just probably uneducated on bunnies (i think her "thing" is for little dogs).


----------



## Flash Gordon

i heard about this too..i think her heart is in the right place...and i think that whatever may come from these bunnies not being spayed and neutered..she wont dump them...shes gonna learn the hard way about them reproducing quickly..but i think shes a "real" animal lover...altho she might not be the best person in her personal views ..anybody who cares for their animals and loves them gets my kudos.....

they are Lucky bunnies...The HILTON BUNS..maybe theyll start letting bunnies stay for free in their hotels ..hehe


----------



## okiron

Well now that the pet store hit the jackpot and sold all 20 buns at once, they can get 20 more rabbits to buy with the profits.

Not sure what was accomplished there.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I applaud her for rescuing the bunnies. Now, I hope that someone does their homework so they can all have a quality life.


----------



## Zia

Unless they have a good caretaker that ISN'T her, they'd probably be better off having stayed at the pet store. This is the same woman that couldn't be bothered for a week to pick up a kitten after it was neutered, and there are reports from her staff and neighbors that she locks her little dogs in closets and forgets about them, and some have died, they roam the neighborhood and she doesn't care,and all sorts of horrible things. That and she's a BYB. 

Granted, those reports might not be truthful (I don't trust the media to not exaggerate), but if you put in just a basic Google search for Paris Hilton and Animal Abuse you get plenty of hits. 

It's cool that she's an animal lover and all, but I really wish she'd hire better "pet wranglers" to care for her pets. While I don't get why we care about Paris Hilton in the first place, she is in the public eye and should be a responsible pet owner. Pets aren't accessories and she hasn't learned that yet.


----------



## AquaticRex

i still dont like her, but i have to say her heart is in the right place, just not her brain...


----------



## fuzz16

brain???? good luck to those bunnies...hopefully they get rescues and get a home inside


----------



## bunnychild

BACKYARD!!!!!!! they had better be in cages which i dout. 20 rabbits+ no brain= lots of sad dead rabbits


----------

